

Quora Raises $80M Led by Tiger Global, Now Valued at $900M - ibsathish
http://recode.net/2014/04/09/quora-raises-80m-led-by-tiger-global-now-valued-at-900m/

======
pushkargaikwad
As much as I like Quora, I don't think it is growing as fast as it should have
as they rely heavily on search engine traffic for new user registration.

I won't be surprised if they add linkedin like features of networking and may
offer quora groups, the whole site still looks very beta.

------
whatever_guy
Somewhat surprising. I'm just a data point, but I rarely hear, see, or visit
Quora anymore. I don't honestly see the difference between it and heavily
moderated sub-reddits.

